# inshore report for 9/17 got the mojo back



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

guys and girls all i can tell you is that the inshore low tide bite is on and on in a big way  started out this morning in a place i call Gods country   [smiley=engel017.gif]









[/img]


started throwing a yozuri top water plug over some flooded bars and picked up quite a few small trout but got a little bored of that   [smiley=1-sobored.gif]  so i eased it on up into one of the feeder creeks and in no time flat i'm working a school of rats that had my forearm begging for relief    ok so i'll give ya'll a small tip as to where i was.... somewhere between the palm valley bridge and the vilano bridge but thats all you'll get so best start doing your home work now    ..lol... at any rate though , after i cleaned house on that one school i started creeping a little farther back hearing what sounded like pianos falling from the sky     but was actually nice mid slot reds busting bait when i ran into this guy who came home for dinner... against his own will of course   ;D 








[/img]


after a few more rats i finally found some meat   








[/img]

then a few more rats later i come up with this  








[/img]


and thats pretty much how it went all day long  catch a few rats then catch a decent fish, catch a few rats then a decent fish .................   









[/img]









[/img]












[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]







ok so the proof is in the pictures and this doesnt account for the two that came unbuttoned at the boat   or the one that cut me off on the trolling motor prop and left me look'n like a chump with a limp line  :-[   so my advice to everyone is do what you gotta do to secure some time this weekend for some low tide action but what ever you do dont bring your big bay boat cause these reds were all caught in water more designated for real skinny boats such as canoes, kayaks , gheenos, jon boats and the fin & feather low tide custom  : ;D and if you can't live with a few scrapes in the gel coat due to bouncing off the oyster bars well then you might as well stay home cause there's no way around that  [smiley=tinyviolin.gif]  in addition you'll need to pick up some slayer jigs and some fish bites grubs as well as a few rapala twitch baits .... dont forget your sunscreen either    have fun and catch em up gang    [smiley=usa.gif]


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

good job out there bro! Nice report....


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

did you ever lose it  way to clean up out there. did the boat slide off the trailer this time since you made those adjustments?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> did you ever lose it  way to clean up out there. did the boat slide off the trailer this time since you made those adjustments?


 oh yeah she slips off the trailer now no problem  dont unhook her till she's at the waters edge  ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Well, compared to that report, we sucked today. We stuck it out until low tide, but my buddy's Hewes wasn't getting to any of the areas you described. I did manage one 25.5"er, 3 ratties, and 3 trout. My buddiy caught 4-5 trout with one 17"er going home with him. I worked my tail off with the jig/fish bites combo trying to complete the slam, but couldn't find any of the flat ones. :'(


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Well, compared to that report, we sucked today. We stuck it out until low tide, but my buddy's Hewes wasn't getting to any of the areas you described. I did manage one 25.5"er, 3 ratties, and 3 trout. My buddiy caught 4-5 trout with one 17"er going home with him. I worked my tail off with the jig/fish bites combo trying to complete the slam, but couldn't find any of the flat ones. :'(



you boys must have gotten tossed around a bit with the wind today  i rode the bike down to st. augi stopping by the vilano ramp to check it out. the areas i fished in were much farther north and way back in the shallows, next time you go p.m. me and i'll try to hook you up with the latest info i can ... i might hit it again tomorrow afternoon for round 3 ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Well, compared to that report, we sucked today. We stuck it out until low tide, but my buddy's Hewes wasn't getting to any of the areas you described. I did manage one 25.5"er, 3 ratties, and 3 trout. My buddiy caught 4-5 trout with one 17"er going home with him. I worked my tail off with the jig/fish bites combo trying to complete the slam, but couldn't find any of the flat ones. :'(



[smiley=worth.gif] where's the report ?? ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> > Well, compared to that report, we sucked today. We stuck it out until low tide, but my buddy's Hewes wasn't getting to any of the areas you described. I did manage one 25.5"er, 3 ratties, and 3 trout. My buddiy caught 4-5 trout with one 17"er going home with him. I worked my tail off with the jig/fish bites combo trying to complete the slam, but couldn't find any of the flat ones. :'(
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=worth.gif] where's the report ??  ;D


I know. I suck. :-[


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Guess I'm going to hit a creek or two before the next round of high tides. Nice work and thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

i'm with makin moves, kinda trying to figure when you lost your mojo. :-? Glad you found it again tho.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice work SBC. That's also the most telling report you've made in awhile. Must be feeling generous... ;D


----------

